

CareerPal.co - careerpal

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.careerpal.co<p>Hi folks, I launched this after my own frustration in finding a job. My team and I want to make it easier for job seekers and students to network with company employees and get resume or interview help from people who&#x27;ve already walked the walk.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback on the concept, design or anything.<p>Thank you
CareerPal Team
======
smt88
This is a pretty small thing, but you should really be using SSL
("[https://..."](https://..."))

There's just no reason to use unencrypted connections anymore. The cost of a
SSL cert is minimal, the installation isn't difficult, and it's a big benefit
down the road, because the HTTPS version will be canonical to search engines.

~~~
careerpal
Thank you, that's a great point!

